
What model might help for people at the quarantined cruise ship? - batirch
https://www.pscp.tv/WHO/1jMKgQbpRPMJL?t=21m49s
======
batirch
There is a quarantined cruise ship with 60 of 3700 people infected with nCoV
in Japan.

What might be the right model to evacuate the healthy ones from the ship
without extending the quarantine period?

~~~
aphextim
I would think that keeping the 3700 people confined to a cruise ship is just
asking for the nCoV to spread more.

Best would be to take everyone off cruise ship, assume everyone is infected
and keep them in quarantine on land for observation before being released.

I think it is more known now about how long it takes to show symptoms so I
would say if someone exceeds that period by 35-50% they should be free to go
from quarantine.

I have no experience at all in the medical field or know anything other than
what is being regurgitated in the media so take my opinion less than a grain
of salt.

